# Any one use this and thought on it



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking at getting this setup. Trying to see if anyone has it and what they think of it.


----------



## Jakehoog88 (Nov 8, 2012)

I prefer just a sling with a rod holder on it. I cant remember the name but it has a paracord lanyard bought it from FishStix in Santa Fe a while back and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jakehoog88 said:


> I prefer just a sling with a rod holder on it. I cant remember the name but it has a paracord lanyard bought it from FishStix in Santa Fe a while back and I've been very happy with it.


It’s the Gorda Sling and Fishstix still has them in stock.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

The older I get the more I embrace "less is more" 

Jay Watkins may be the best wade fisherman I ever stood next to with a rod in my hand. You'd be amazed at how little gear he had on his person and how many trout he caught . 

Just an old farts perspective to add to the mix


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have one waderight that I use only the rod holder part. I use it when going in boats and I can't use my donet to hold a rod if I have to change lures, having trouble getting the hook from a fish etc. For lures and such, I have a plano dry box that float and I have a clip on it. Its easy to attach to a belt and just draw behind me.


----------



## Jakehoog88 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jkmoore03 said:


> It’s the Gorda Sling and Fishstix still has them in stock.


Yeah I love that **** thing


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Stumpgrinder1 said:


> The older I get the more I embrace "less is more"
> 
> Jay Watkins may be the best wade fisherman I ever stood next to with a rod in my hand. You'd be amazed at how little gear he had on his person and how many trout he caught .
> 
> Just an old farts perspective to add to the mix


Yes... I am finally really getting it.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Well I bought the wade rite setup and I got to say I like it so far. The only thing that's a pain is untangling it to put it on. Not all the time mind you but sometimes. The rod shooting out the side in the back totally keeps it out of your way and high up to keep the reel dry. Just have to remember not to hit it on the boat or motor when you are close. The rod holder on my chest is great for tieing on or after the fish is landed. Plus putting the rod in there for the walk back to the boat is a plus at the end of the day. The tackle sling with the pliers on it works well to. All in all it's a great setup for me.

As for less is more, yeah I agree, but when your boat is anchored I'd rather have what I need plus some than have to walk back 50 to 100 yards to get something.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have one and love it. Don’t have to worry about the tangling If you buckle the bottom up before taking it all the way off.
It really seems to help my lower back, and I love the modular design of it. Best thing I’ve bought for wading in a long time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I think I could put a lot of gold spoons in those containers.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Too much stuff to deal with. I used to go crazy with taking all kinds of stuff, now it's just a belt, bogas, pliers, 1 rod, a small box with lures and a fish bag.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Davidsel47 said:


> Too much stuff to deal with. I used to go crazy with taking all kinds of stuff, now it's just a belt, bogas, pliers, 1 rod, a small box with lures and a fish bag.


those Gorda slings are really nice. I don’t use the rod holder, but I like the good sling material (webbing) and the nice waterproof boxes they come with. It’s a lot less bulky than my wading belt. Boga, dancos and boomerang cutter clip right onto it. Not sure how your fish bag would work with it. I don’t use one.


----------

